# Which V60 size? 01 or 02



## lake_m

Sorry if this has been covered countless times before....

I'm thinking about giving the V60 a go. It will be used to make a single cup/mug. Which size V60 dripper/filter do you guys use for yourselves making a single cup? - a 01 or 02 size. Does the 02 get better extraction by allowing more agitation than the 01 if using 36g of dry coffee? or would the 01 do just fine? Don't want to order a 01 then find it's too small.


----------



## unoll

02 then you can easilly make coffees for others as well if you like.


----------



## Step21

I use the 02 size for single cups - 12/13g coffee, 225g water in, approx 196g beverage.

I've got a plastic 01 that never gets used. 12g is the recommended amount of coffee by Hario. Certainly wouldn't try 36g in it.


----------



## Hibbsy

02. You always have the option to brew more and it still produces a good single cup.


----------



## lake_m

Thanks all for the replies - 02 it is.


----------



## Hibbsy

With Pact coffee.

Enter the code Drip to get a FREE V60 coffee making kit (size 02, comes with 40 filters) with your first £6.95 bag of Pact Coffee.


----------



## cavem01

As Hibbsy said get and 02 and coffee for £6.95! I love mine!


----------



## lake_m

Hibbsy said:


> With Pact coffee.
> 
> Enter the code Drip to get a FREE V60 coffee making kit (size 02, comes with 40 filters) with your first £6.95 bag of Pact Coffee.


 @Hibbsy - tried the code and it is not being accepted. Am I doing something wrong? I'm going straight to 'I've got a voucher code' link at the top.


----------



## Hibbsy

Try code drip and this link

https://welcome.pactcoffee.com/frsh/


----------



## Scotford

02 glass all the way!


----------



## Hibbsy

@lake_m did the link work ?


----------



## lake_m

Hibbsy said:


> @lake_m did the link work ?


Yes it did - many thanks. (Don't know about the sky blue V60 though!)


----------



## Hibbsy

lake_m said:


> Yes it did - many thanks. (Don't know about the sky blue V60 though!)


Thats good then. Its the link I used and I got a clear plastic V60.

Enjoy


----------



## Deejaysuave

can i get away with using an espresso grind or do I have to go coarser?


----------



## Scotford

Deejaysuave said:


> can i get away with using an espresso grind or do I have to go coarser?


I'd go coarser but depending on your brew technique, you might be able to get away with it.


----------



## cavem01

Deejaysuave said:


> can i get away with using an espresso grind or do I have to go coarser?


I'd go coarser.... maybe just over table salt....


----------



## MWJB

Deejaysuave said:


> can i get away with using an espresso grind or do I have to go coarser?


Would be good to know how big a brew you are trying to make & how long it is taking.

Some people's "espresso" grind is coarser than other's drip, but generally I'd be aiming for a few pulses of brew water with V60, which means a typical drip grind (med-coarse).

Maybe try making a few small cups at 8g to 133g, or 9g to 150g brew water, bloom & stir, then all in, see how it pans out (if you just have 1 grinder and don't want to upset your espresso setting).


----------

